# Waiting For Orientation At LMDC Or Any Other College



## naam to suna hoga (Nov 23, 2013)

hey ........hope all of you will be in good health.I have paid my fee at lmdc.I started the thread to introduce ourselves all those who have taken admissions or are going to take soon............lets start our introduction.....so we can deal with raggers with unity.......:cool!::!:

- - - Updated - - -

hey anybody there........................:cool!:

- - - Updated - - -

 dua hay ALLAH raggers ki ragging se sab students ko mahfooz rakhe.......hahahah..............


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

naam to suna hoga said:


> hey ........hope all of you will be in good health.I have paid my fee at lmdc.I started the thread to introduce ourselves all those who have taken admissions or are going to take soon............lets start our introduction.....so we can deal with raggers with unity.......:cool!::!:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Have you paid the fee for BDS or MBBS and what is your aggregate?


----------



## naam to suna hoga (Nov 23, 2013)

81 .........................yesss:cool!:


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Awais Ishaq said:


> Have you paid the fee for BDS or MBBS and what is your aggregate?


Gonna pay my dues tom
MBBS

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hassan rafaqat (Oct 12, 2013)

Yea we should stick together so that we can avoid ragging...


----------



## Ahmad Owais (Nov 23, 2013)

Yuppppp broo u r ritee

- - - Updated - - -

Nam tou suna hoga @ whats ur name dude first introduce urself


----------



## naam to suna hoga (Nov 23, 2013)

Ahmad Owais said:


> Yuppppp broo u r ritee
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Nam tou suna hoga @ whats ur name dude first introduce urself


i have my other id on my official name.......bas aese hi shugal me hidden rakh raha hun.........surprize.................wese agar ham mil jul k rahe to ragging divide hosakte ha..............hahah.....:cool!:

- - - Updated - - -

hostle is very expensive .............the way the took money i thought rooms would be xtra large but they are just a size of washroom...tooo small rooms......thinking how would i adjust my too many things in such a graveyard room..........

- - - Updated - - -



Hassan rafaqat said:


> Yea we should stick together so that we can avoid ragging...


hassan i have seen you ...you were at shalamar interview day with your mom and dad ...if i am not wrong..............??????

[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Your account has been banned as we do not allow users to have multiple accounts on this forum. Please use your other account in the future.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

naam to suna hoga said:


> i have my other id on my official name.......bas aese hi shugal me hidden rakh raha hun.........surprize.................wese agar ham mil jul k rahe to ragging divide hosakte ha..............hahah.....:cool!:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Aijaz rehman?! Shayad

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hassan rafaqat (Oct 12, 2013)

Yea you are right man


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Do we have options other than LMDC hostels ? How small r they exactly ? how am i gona live in such a small room with a room mate ?


----------

